# Holiday layout



## 9daytonas (Dec 15, 2015)

Have everything as complete as it will get for 2016. Daughter loves it and most of my employees with children have visited to run the trains as well. Their eyes really light up, especially when they blow the horns!

Sorry about the low quality vid. My phone is low on storage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for the video. You have created a really fine Christmas layout.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice! Quite the elaborate set up you have there for just the Christmas season.  That must certainly take a bunch of time to setup and take down. Looks really good!

Mark


----------

